

Reverse-engineering censorship in China - growlix
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6199/1251722.abstract

======
growlix
I'm not sure if it's paywalled so here's a link to the author's site that has
the full article plus a nice summary:
[http://gking.harvard.edu/publications/randomized-
experimenta...](http://gking.harvard.edu/publications/randomized-experimental-
study-censorship-china)

